# Betta Adoptables



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello friends!
I'm doing some Betta Adoptables! I have 5 different templates to choose from. I can change the Caudal on 1-3 to which ever type you'd like and on 4 you can choose your catch phrase. Just tell me the colors you'd like or send me a photo of your betta and I'll try my best to get the colors right. I'll be selling these based on tips so you get to choose what you pay me. The recommended tip is $3. I accept payments through paypal. Please PM if you're interested or comment on the thread! Anything helps!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, that is funny and beautiful!!! If that's digital art then...I will SUCK. ^_^


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh yes! I failed to mention that it's digital art and I will email it to you when I finish or post it here for you to download!


----------

